# We Are Hungry!' Migrants Wail at Mexico-Guatemala Border



## The Purge (Oct 20, 2018)

Tough shit!...Where did you people get new clothes  and shoes from, who paid for your transportation to Mexico, who bought you meals until now, who was it that handed out MONEY to you when you started...WHO FINANCED 4000 OF YOU INVADERS TO TRY TO ATTACK AMERICA?????

A standoff between thousands of Central American migrants trying to reach the United States and Mexican police stretched through the night with some migrants hanging from the closed border gate wailing "there are children here" while others slept on the crowded bridge linking Guatemala to Mexico.

But they were met Friday by a wall of police with riot shields on the Mexican side of the bridge. About 50 managed to push their way through before officers unleashed pepper spray and the rest retreated, joining the sea of humanity on the bridge.

Police and immigration agents began letting small groups of 10, 20 or 30 people through the gates if they wanted to apply for refugee status. Once they file a claim, they can go to a shelter to spend the night.

As night fell on the bridge, the migrants' frustration turned to despair as women clutching small children took up the rows in front of the gate pleading with the Mexican federal police. Some migrants yelled "We are hungry!" Others wailed that they had children while others set up tarps to prepare for the night sleeping on the increasingly dirty and befouled bridge.

A Mexican marine official with a loudspeaker approached the gate and told migrants they would be taken in trucks to "a humanitarian attention center" in Tapachula, a border city in the Mexican state of Chiapas. But the official did not say when this would happen.

Read more at nytimes.com ...


----------



## The Purge (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 20, 2018)

I do not care how bad the situation is.   They wanted it.  No one dragged them.  Get up and go home the same way you got there.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 20, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Tough shit!...Where did you people get new clothes  and shoes from, who paid for your transportation to Mexico, who bought you meals until now, who was it that handed out MONEY to you when you started...WHO FINANCED 4000 OF YOU INVADERS TO TRY TO ATTACK AMERICA?????
> 
> A standoff between thousands of Central American migrants trying to reach the United States and Mexican police stretched through the night with some migrants hanging from the closed border gate wailing "there are children here" while others slept on the crowded bridge linking Guatemala to Mexico.
> 
> ...


I saw people using cell phone worth about 400 bucks, Nike shoes, non looked unfed no one was in rags.  These people are invaders to this Nation and do not belong here.  They have the balls to say they are coming and we can not stop them...well they really should think about it a little longer.  I know Soros and his friend has given millions to the Church and other orgs to attack the Nation and these people are his Army.  It better stop now or it is going to start Night hunting by the people who have bad felling towards this type of invasion.   I am glad Trump was elected.


----------



## hurricanewatcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Time to fire bomb the worthless pieces of subhuman scum. Can't feed themselves and Can't improve their own society...Well, the world would be better without them. Fact.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 20, 2018)

theHawk said:


>


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 20, 2018)

We could be nice and try to feed them. Is there a gofundme?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)

There are always solutions to these kinds of zombie invasions.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> We could be nice and try to feed them. Is there a gofundme?



Yea, donate to the Soros fund.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 20, 2018)

The Honduran government needs to at least be part of the solution since it is their shit hole country that drove those people out in the first place.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 20, 2018)

theHawk said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > We could be nice and try to feed them. Is there a gofundme?
> ...


No, I would like to donate to those in need.


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 20, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Tough shit!...Where did you people get new clothes  and shoes from, who paid for your transportation to Mexico, who bought you meals until now, who was it that handed out MONEY to you when you started...WHO FINANCED 4000 OF YOU INVADERS TO TRY TO ATTACK AMERICA?????
> 
> A standoff between thousands of Central American migrants trying to reach the United States and Mexican police stretched through the night with some migrants hanging from the closed border gate wailing "there are children here" while others slept on the crowded bridge linking Guatemala to Mexico.
> 
> ...





The Purge said:


> Where did you people get new clothes and shoes from, who paid for your transportation to Mexico, who bought you meals until now, who was it that handed out MONEY to you when you started


*EXACTLY!
*
I mentioned that in another post earlier...
All the pictures I've been looking at,
they have cell phones, new clothes, Nike shoes,
nice strollers, backpacks, gold jewelry

They don't look poor, raggedy, hungry...
Shit, they don't even look dirty

If they are so poor, it doesn't show
If the gangs and violence is so bad,
how did they manage to hold onto,
new clothes, shoes, jewelry and cell phones 

This was organized over social media

Seriously, as tough as Trump has been
when it comes to illegally entering this country,
what would possess 4,000+ immigrants
to think it was a good ideal to force their way 
through other countries, to get into this country?

You can not let foreigners do what they want
and not expect that same attitude within to take hold


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



The invaders are not “in need”.  I don’t see any of them starving to death.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 20, 2018)

hurricanewatcher said:


> Time to fire bomb the worthless pieces of subhuman scum. Can't feed themselves and Can't improve their own society...Well, the world would be better without them. Fact.



100% Nazi nastiness, and 100% evil right here. I don't want them here. I also think any talk of "subhuman" is from the heart of the devil.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 20, 2018)

theHawk said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Well they sound hungry and I'd like to donate a couple bucks.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> hurricanewatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Time to fire bomb the worthless pieces of subhuman scum. Can't feed themselves and Can't improve their own society...Well, the world would be better without them. Fact.
> ...



Extremism on the left invites extremism on the right.  The most effective way to fight fire is with fire.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 20, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Tough shit!...Where did you people get new clothes  and shoes from, who paid for your transportation to Mexico, who bought you meals until now, who was it that handed out MONEY to you when you started...WHO FINANCED 4000 OF YOU INVADERS TO TRY TO ATTACK AMERICA?????
> 
> A standoff between thousands of Central American migrants trying to reach the United States and Mexican police stretched through the night with some migrants hanging from the closed border gate wailing "there are children here" while others slept on the crowded bridge linking Guatemala to Mexico.
> 
> ...



and that's the million dollar question...maybe really the million dollar question. These people act surprised that they're hungry, like they were promised they would trek thousands of miles and NOT be hungry. hmmmm


----------



## theHawk (Oct 20, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Sure, they are starving while they march a thousand miles.

Like I said, just donate to Soros he is the one funding them.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 20, 2018)

theHawk said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > hurricanewatcher said:
> ...



We can be tough but we don't have to be like them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2018)

hurricanewatcher said:


> Time to fire bomb the worthless pieces of subhuman scum. Can't feed themselves and Can't improve their own society...Well, the world would be better without them. Fact.


That's what Soros is hoping for Troll Boy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 20, 2018)

theHawk said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


"Senor Soros gave us cell phones and clothes, he did not give us money for food"


----------



## sparky (Oct 20, 2018)

So much for a wall.....


----------

